# What is this flower?



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I've had this for years, but can't seem to find out what it is called. I love it, and it's a good thing, because it reseeded itself like crazy last year and I have a bunch of babies now. The flower is my favorite color...everything in my world would be that color if I had my way!


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

Rose Campion. My sister gave me a start a few weeks ago...can't wait until it blooms. Pretty!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Botanical name is Lychnis. I believe it's technically a biennial, although once it gets established, that isn't so apparent. 

It seems to pretty dry, sandy soils. It did better for me in Michigan than it does here.

Another nice variety is 'Angel's Blush,' which has white flowers with pink centers.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

It's strange...the plant that is in quite a bit of shade and thinner soil is much more robust and is blooming already. The one on the other side of the house in full sun and good soil isn't quite so big and looks like it won't bloom for a couple of days yet. However, it is the one that has babies all over. There are no babies on the shady side...same amount of mulch on both sides of the house, but the sunnier side probably has moister soil because it is an older bed and is more densely populated with plants (less exposed area).


----------



## Annie (May 10, 2002)

Thanks you all for posting the growing tips...glad to hear it reseeds easily because I gave it plenty of room!


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

we know it as Lamb's Ear. I have two varities, the one you have and another that grows closer to the ground with a different shade of purple bloom


----------

